# House MD



## panta dokimazete (Nov 2, 2007)

I have recently discovered House MD - I must say that I have become very interested in the show.

I have found a site that has seasons 1-3 uploaded - if you can stand the cuniform letters - they are well-told tells.

I am currently watching Season 2 Episode 16 - featuring a faith healer. Interesting.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 2, 2007)

It only gets better as the seasons progress - especially now in Season 4. Even though I was always interested throughout the first two seasons, there were times when almost every episode seemed to follow the general pattern, i.e. new medical problem in opening scene, initial convincing of House by Cuddy to take it, him and his team deducing and testing options, thinking they have it, turns out they don't, more deducing, and then usually success - all with some office and personal politics thrown in throughout. The more the seasons progressed, however, the more variation you start to see from that pattern, even on the broadest levels.

So I guess that's a long way of saying, "Keep watching!" 

What do you think of some of the different characters, like how they relate to each other, what you like more and less about different ones, etc.?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 2, 2007)

Just finished - I first thought the show would be vehemently anti-faith - it wasn't terribly so.

Of course House defined faith as founded in ignorance, no surprise there.

Which leads me to a thought - Christ said, "Blessed are those who have not seen and yet have believed." Jn 20:29 and "The wind blows where it wishes and you hear the sound of it, but do not know where it comes from and where it is going; so is everyone who is born of the Spirit." Jn 3:8

We are blessed because we believe without seeing Him, yet our faith is founded on the evidence of His handiwork through the Holy Spirit. Our heart of stone has been transformed into a heart of flesh. Allegorical, yet real. 

This is not confirmed primarily by our physical senses, but our spiritual sense. This helps me understand the atheist's dilemma. If they are indeed consistent naturalists, then they are spiritually blind by God's preordained plan and *cannot* believe unless they *literally* see God.

This does not excuse them from God's judgment, however, since they are, as are we, responsible for our individual sin against God and His judgment. They do stand as testimony to God's mercy to the elect and righteous justice toward the reprobate.

Soli Deo Gloria!


----------



## sastark (Nov 2, 2007)

House is a great show. His character is based on Sherlock Holmes (another character I love). 

Other great shows I watch:
LOST
Heroes


----------



## etexas (Nov 2, 2007)

House is cool! That is one Doc with some tood!


----------



## caddy (Nov 2, 2007)

Been watching it since it began 3 years ago. Brilliant show. Wonderfully written show. HE's hard to like as an individual, but he's the kind of doctor you want when you have a strange disease NOBODY else can diagnosis.


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone else notice that the show is a goldmine for "Fallen Condition Focus"? 
For example, an atheist doctor who believe strongly in moral standard but then initiated a "casual relationship" with a co-worker.
A doctor who is cynical about everybody except himself. Who blame God for mishap but doesn't give thanks when good things happen.
Also, wonderful story telling technique that can be used in narrative teaching/preaching.


----------



## Davidius (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone who likes High Laurie, who plays House, should check out Jeeves and Wooster, an older British comedy in which he stars. It's amazing how well he puts on an American accent in House. Anyway, the show is hilarious.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 2, 2007)

I also love "House," even though my wife thinks watching it testifies to my fallen condition. She asks how a Christian minister can enjoy watching an atheistic misanthrope like House rant for an hour.


----------



## etexas (Nov 2, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> I also love "House," even though my wife thinks watching it testifies to my fallen condition. She asks how a Christian minister can enjoy watching an atheistic misanthrope like House rant for an hour.


I have a Pastor friend who is a big movie and TV buff..he watches some stuff with an open notepad and a Bible...he makes notes during commercials for TV and during a pause on DVD. He has awesome sermons! He talks a lot about how a character like a House would always be in a state of tension. Don't get the wrong idea....he is a BIG reader and often does not use examples from "pop culture"....but when he does so....it is really good stuff!!!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 2, 2007)

sastark said:


> House is a great show. His character is based on Sherlock Holmes (another character I love).
> 
> Other great shows I watch:
> LOST
> Heroes



House is an awesome show. My wife and I got interested at the end of the second season and have been watching it ever since. Heroes is probably my favorite. What an amazing bit of writing. Although, I do tire of the Nissan commercials placed within the dialogue of the show.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 2, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> I also love "House," even though my wife thinks watching it testifies to my fallen condition. She asks how a Christian minister can enjoy watching an atheistic misanthrope like House rant for an hour.



Ask her if she would rather see a bible believing Christian acting that way on TV?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Nov 2, 2007)

I've never really gotten into House. Watching one of my favourite English comedians put on an American accent makes me squirm.

[video=youtube;ZaPxX-ks95Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaPxX-ks95Y[/video]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## caddy (Nov 3, 2007)

Hilarious. Another side to Laurie..


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 3, 2007)

Mr Bean? How dare you, uncultured redneck!

That was Edmund Blackadder, who is In my humble opinion Rowan Atkinson's finest character.

Whilst the humour can be a little base in the earlier shows, the final series 'Blackadder goes forth' (Based on the trenches in WWI) is for me the funniest and yet most poignant comedy I have ever seen.

[video=youtube;7uzZNWu9LNc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uzZNWu9LNc[/video] - funny

[video=youtube;mep60vasbfI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mep60vasbfI[/video] - poignant


----------



## Davidius (Nov 3, 2007)

[video=youtube;BWnB0hQWGdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWnB0hQWGdI[/video]


----------



## JonathanHunt (Nov 3, 2007)

Josh - that was just the camera angle I tells ya!

The above clip of 'Minnie the moocher' - I loove it!


----------

